# Who have you met?



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay, I have been wondering who you have met in person from this forum.  So far I have met:

Gary in VA
Larry Wolfe
Hoss's BBQ
Brian J
Chris Finney
Cappy Morgan
Screamin Nite Hog
Big E 1
John Adkins
Tuffy
BarBQMedic


----------



## wittdog (Jun 5, 2006)

I've met: The Joker
               Mr. &Mrs. John Pen
               Mr.&Mrs. Pigs on the Wing 
               Mr. & Mrs. Oompappy
and I hope to meet some more at Q ganza if it takes place, or at Oinktoberfest. And I've had a blast with everyone I've met so far.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Hard to remember.  I'm usually "in a good mood" at these get togethers.

I can vaguely remember meeting Bill TGG, Finney, Larry, Rev Marvin,
Walter, Big GQ, JT (who never posts!), Raine, Jack...hmm.

Talked to Minion on the phone.  Does that count?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Kloset
Uncle Bubba
Joker
oompappy & his better half
Fry Pan 
bbqpits
Wittdog & crew
John Pen & his better half 
oinkinheat
And hope to see more this year.


----------



## zilla (Jun 5, 2006)

I went through the member list and these are the folks I’ve met. Yea I know there are all from the txbbqrub forum but you asked. If I missed anyone...sorry bout that!

Woodman 
Buckeye
Gator Pit
Texlaw
Redneck Cooker
Bob-Bqn
Texana
Mac
Carnivore
QnBrew
Michelob
Serial Griller
Texas Blake
Gordo
Serialgrillerwife
Photo Kirk
zeeman
TxPGApro


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 5, 2006)

I have met some really nice people from here.  and by nice I mean goofy.. and by goofy, I mean wierd, and by wierd, I mean... well, you get the picture.. BBQ NUTJOBS

Bill the grill guy and Lil Q'r 
Raine 
Larry Wolfe 
Hoss's BBQ 
Brian J 
Screamin Nite Hog 
John Atkins 
Tuffy


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs and Val, Val's sister, boyfriend and son
Wittdog, his boys(alot of fun they are!  ) and Magic.
Kloset
Uncle Bubba was there... 8-[
Dizzy Pig (Canada)
FryPan
OomPappy, his wife, and entourage
Damn!!    I forgot...
Bruce B
Bryan S (These were the 1st I met    )
Would have met Greg butt, well.......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris Finney
Jim Morgan
Woody Lynch (Rev Marvin)
Bill Small (Bill the Grill Guy)
Lil Q'er
Gary Cline (Gary in Va)
Garland (Big GQ)
Walter SC
Tim Handy (JT's BBQ)
Jack and Mary Waiboer
Steve Zagrod (Steve Z.)
Jim Babek
Mr. Bill


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Hard to remember.  I'm usually "in a good mood" at these get togethers.
> 
> I can vaguely remember meeting Bill TGG, Finney, Larry, Rev Marvin,
> Walter, Big GQ, JT (who never posts!), Raine, Jack...hmm.
> ...



I guess I'm dirt!
Crazywhiteman
Bobburger
Smoker
Talked with Chris and Larry on the phone, whew, that was more than enough #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

hey was Babek the guy who stopped in at SOTB?  He hangs out at TVWB?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey was Babek the guy who stopped in at SOTB?  He hangs out at TVWB?



He's a member here as well, but I think he likes the TVWBB more.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jun 5, 2006)

No one


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Trekr - Dad
Tonypl56 - old neighbor turned buddy.
Someone who doesn't me to say his name...

Maybe a few others under hidden aliases, since I've told em this is one of the  greatest BBQ places online ! (Greg, that's $25, payable to the address I sent you in the PM which was in response to your plea for me to do this. But I won't say anything, don't worry.:!:  )
You other guys need to move more Northernly!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> No one



well I almost met your husband!  He never showed up to make me
breakfast!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":2qquv31s]No one



well I almost met your husband!  He never showed up to make me
breakfast![/quote:2qquv31s] :-k


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 5, 2006)

Raine, a couple of years ago at Tryon. 
Jack W., this year at Tryon.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Jack W will be there.  His team name is Pigs On the Wing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jack W will be there.  His team name is *Pigs On the Wing*.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

It's Cool, Jack and I have an agreement. He won't use the name in my back yard, And I won't use it in his.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> It's Cool, Jack and I have an agreement. He won't use the name in my back yard, And I won't use it in his.


OK.. I just remember seeing a post by you about your lawyer's concerns over use of that name a while back ~ It mysteriously disappeared... 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Well lets see...  In order of meeting them.
I met Bill TGG, lil Qer, and the rest of his competition posse.
Hoss
Jack W.                   (might have Jack and Woody reversed?)
Woody - Rev Jr
Jim - Cappy
Garland - Big GQ
Larry
BigDaddy'sGirl
Jim Babek
Tim Handy - JT's BBQ
WalterSC

Guess that's it.  If I left anyone out, Remind me.  I really abused my brain a long time ago. 8-[


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

Yea, The Communist that owns the board made it disappear.    I got a spanking for it too.  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Yea, The Communist that owns the board made it disappear.   *I got a spanking for it too.*  :grin:


Bet you liked it... :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 5, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":1qanvwad]Yea, The Communist that owns the board made it disappear.   *I got a spanking for it too.*  :grin:


Bet you liked it... :grin:[/quote:1qanvwad] 
Kind of left myself wide open for that one. Oh well. :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 5, 2006)

I've met:

Chris (Pigs) and his lovely wife Val
Bill the Joker
Uncle Bubba
Woodman
Our fearless leader Greg
ZBQ (Neil)
Bruce

Hope to meet many more!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Helen_Paradise":kd7k84lw]No one



well I almost met your husband!  He never showed up to make me
breakfast![/quote:kd7k84lw]

Cappy put the beer down now!!!!!  Helen is not married, at least the last time I talked to her she wasn't!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":36r6ql8n][quote="Helen_Paradise":36r6ql8n]No one



well I almost met your husband!  He never showed up to make me
breakfast![/quote:36r6ql8n]

Cappy put the beer down now!!!!!  Helen is not married, at least the last time I talked to her she wasn't![/quote:36r6ql8n]
   This is gettin' good..... :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

Who was that masked woman?

Who was that masked man supposed to be?????????????


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 5, 2006)

None for me :badgrin: My car seems to only go south from here! ](*,)


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> None for me :badgrin: *My car seems to only go south from here! *](*,)


I hope it floats.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, I met Cappy, but he forgot!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I met Cappy, but he forgot!


He didn't think it was you because you didn't look like your avatar.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just a tad grayer!


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just a tad grayer![/quote:3x4huo42]
A tad?!?!  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tad?!?!  #-o[/quote:3ko2y6vj]

Man you have fast fingers!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't met anyone in person :-( 

Thats probably the way you want it :-( 

Oh, I did see a guy that looked like Cappy :grin:


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I haven't met anyone in person :-(
> 
> Thats probably the way you want it :-(
> 
> Oh, I did see a guy that looked like Cappy :grin:


You're on the list of : To Meet.  :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sooner or later :happyd:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 6, 2006)

I have had the pleasure of meeting:

Joker (Bill)
Bryan S, not bad for a guy from Lancaster
Woodman, need I say more
Kloset
Uncle Bubba

I'm trying to hide from Puff, but I have a feeling we'll be seeing each other at Cabella's.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Susan
Bruce
Uncle Bubba
Kloset
ZBQ
John Penn
Rempe
Zilla
Texlaw
Buckeye
GatorPit
JShively
Redneck Cooker
Texana
Texas Blake
Texas Bill
Texas Carrie
Bob B Q'n
QNBrew
Gordo
PhotoKirk
BBQmmmmmm (yes, even him)
Texas PGA Pro
Carnivore
Uh, some other guys.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 6, 2006)

Susan?  What was he like?


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 6, 2006)

Capt. Morgan
Finney
Larry Wolfe
Raine
Rev Jr.
WalterSC
Puzzled Possum
Big GQ
JT
Willy T

And I sure many more who use names I don't recognize.

I'd like to meet more.  BBQ people are the best.

Jack


----------



## oompappy (Jun 6, 2006)

I've Met...
The Joker 
Pigs On The Wing BBQ & Wife
Wittdog 
And a couple of lurkers (?)  that were at Oinktoberfest 

It looks like there will be a few more on the list after  
Oinktoberfest 2006


----------



## oompappy (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, Add oinkinheat to my list  :grin:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2006)

I forgot Raine.  Sorry bout that.


----------



## john pen (Jun 6, 2006)

Pigs, Mr. and Mrs Witt, Woodman and Greg R.


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Susan
> Bruce
> Uncle Bubba
> Kloset
> ...


That probably explains why 3/4 of them no longer come here.  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I have had the pleasure of meeting:
> 
> Joker (Bill)
> Bryan S, not bad for a guy from Lancaster
> ...


Yes you will, you can't hide forever :evillaugh:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 6, 2006)

Puff met his Father. :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 6, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff met his Father. :grin:


I haven't met him yet, I think he's in denial :-( 
Once he accepts the fact we'll be one big happy :fam:
 8-[


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 6, 2006)

Woodman 
Kloset
Rempe
Smokein
ZBQ
Pigs on the wing and his much better half Val
Frypan
Joker
Bruce

I'm sure I missed someone.  Woody usually lets me know who I've met.


----------



## zilla (Jun 6, 2006)

I had dinner with "1 More Ford" tonight at Rudy's BBQ. He's in San Antonio from Little Rock, AR for vacation. Had a good time.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 7, 2006)

Yep,

Just met Zilla and his wife and youngest son.

Great folks.

I've also met TB/ aka Texas Born from the TX BBQ Rub site.  When I met TB we met Sarge Davis of the Whole Hog Cafe and Southern Gentlemens Culinary Society BBQ team.  (In Mike Mills book)

Zilla, We've made it back to Temple by way of Ciy Market in Luling, Spoetlz's in Shiner, and then Luling again on the way thru Lockhart.

'Bout to chow down on some Briket from Smitty's and some Pork Chops from Kreuz.

Gotta go.


----------



## allie (Jun 10, 2006)

I think the Cappy confused Helen and Me!  LOL  It was my significant other who was in Myrtle Beach.  LOL  He is going back tomorrow evening.  GRR!  

I have met no one from here yet.  I believe I live closest to BruceB and Puff but everyone else is a good ways away.  I do talk to a few online and consider them friends!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 10, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I think the Cappy confused Helen and Me!  LOL  It was my significant other who was in Myrtle Beach.  LOL  He is going back tomorrow evening.  GRR!
> 
> I have met no one from here yet.  I believe I live closest to BruceB and Puff but everyone else is a good ways away.  I do talk to a few online and consider them friends!



The good Capt. is very confused, he forgot that he stole....I mean met me also!


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 10, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Okay, I have been wondering who you have met in person from this forum.  So far I have met:
> 
> Well lets see :
> Jack and Mary
> ...


----------



## Griff (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm with Helen and Puff. I haven't met anyone.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Not a one of Ya!!  Not sure its safe either, but Im gonna take my chances in Dundee, MI. at Cabelas.  I'll be the big guy wearing a cowboy hat... :horse:  stealing all of your BBQ.. :evillaugh:


I'll find ya' :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 11, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> Not a one of Ya!!  Not sure its safe either, but Im gonna take my chances in Dundee, MI. at Cabelas.  I'll be the big guy wearing a cowboy hat... :horse:  stealing all of your BBQ.. :evillaugh:


Not to throw a wrench into the works but I wonder how many big guys in cowboy hats are found at a BBQ competition?    :-k :grin: 
It will be easier to find Puff (naw I can't go there  [-X ) You might want to rethink things a little bit. JMHO


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 12, 2006)

Woodman, Kloset, Uncle Bubba, Smokein, iloveburntsteak, Aiross, Chairman, Rempshaker, Glenn R,  and Smokin U'...there are more but I can't remember the screen names!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 12, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> *wittdog,  just so we are clear on something Im not Puffs daddy.  *
> Not that I wouldnt want to be Puffs daddy, but heck I dont want to be his daddy, unless his mommy his real hot!!



 :lmao:  :lmao: 
You should try to make Oinktoberfest as well. I'll be the big guy wearing a cowboy hat....  Using the Klosest program 10 steps to self improvement.
I'm thinking of getting shirts made up that read "I am skinny for a BBQ guy!"


----------

